
“Docracy” Opens Up Document Genome Project: Compare/Contrast Contracts & Patents - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/docracy-opens-up-document-genome-project-to-let-you-compare-and-contrast-contracts-and-patents/
======
eah13
This is a really promising avenue. I can see how bioinformatics techniques
could be used to identify passages as if they were genes. So some of the hard
problems are solved. But the kind of knowledge that bioinformatics produces is
highly statistical and one of the biggest challenges will be reducing the
results of, for instance, combinatorial pattern matching. It seems like
they're taking the right approach in identifying which phrases are common,
essentially building the Genbank of legalese.

